# S13 driveshaft connection issue...



## NismoSR (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok I dropped my engine and now I seem to have a problem I didn't connect the drive shaft while i was lowering my engine into the bay... is there anyway to connect the driveshaft to the transmission while the engine is already in the bay ?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Unbolt the driveshaft from the differential and the center bearing mounting bracket. Now you should be able to install the driveshaft into the back of the tranny.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

actually...I did mine this way..it requires some cock diesel strength though. I used my hands to push it in it's place. PM me, and I'll explain.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

^Yeah, always put the yoke in the transmission first. Make sure to grease the yoke. Don't be a fool, grease your tool.
Driveshaft to diff mating bolts can be a beast. I had to cut and replace.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> ^Yeah, always put the yoke in the transmission first. Make sure to grease the yoke. Don't be a fool, grease your tool.
> Driveshaft to diff mating bolts can be a beast. I had to cut and replace.


DAMN you too?!?! Crap. I stripped mine, and I pulled my driveshaft a different way. I'm about to convert to a 5-speed, now the driveshaft has to come out completely, and the diff bolts are stripped.


----------

